# Design help for a home massage therapy treatment space



## GottaFixIt (Dec 3, 2010)

Edit - nevermind. The perspective of the picture was throwing me off....


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I think I would invest in a nice folding screen.


----------

